# Muffs and buds -> purchased these



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

First class advice on here - thank you very much.

I just purchased this combo for hearing protection and wanted “Forum” thoughts and if anyone has used these products?










Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Not me, but if they work that's all that matters.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First class advice on here - thank you very much.
> 
> ...


I personally don't care for that style of ear plugs. I have tried them before, along with the bullet shaped foam ones you can buy at the grocery store.

In the 1990s, they only sold 1 shape. And, I liked this. SO, I buy these: https://www.amazon.com/Macks-Therma...nSA==&sprefix=macks+ear+plugs,aps,102&sr=8-22

They don't shift in my ear to allow sound to come in later, like many of the others do. But, we all have our preferences.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I personally don't care for that style of ear plugs. I have tried them before, along with the bullet shaped foam ones you can buy at the grocery store.
> 
> In the 1990s, they only sold 1 shape. And, I liked this. SO, I buy these: https://www.amazon.com/Macks-ThermaFit-Soft-Foam-Earplugs/dp/B07QPQJYWR/ref=sr_1_22_mod_primary_new?crid=2P93AINZ1T86I&keywords=macks+ear+plugs&qid=1667568171&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI0LjM3IiwicXNhIjoiMy45OSIsInFzcCI6IjMuNzkifQ==&sbo=RZvfv//HxDF+O5021pAnSA==&sprefix=macks+ear+plugs,aps,102&sr=8-22
> 
> They don't shift in my ear to allow sound to come in later, like many of the others do. But, we all have our preferences.


Thank you - I suspect this will be a continual learning/preference experience.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shooting sport is trail and error until you find what works best for you. I have had boxes of holsters and belts, slings. and other stuff that sound good but wasn't quite right. I tried the AR and AK platforms and still like the M-1 carbine better. I have several lever rifles and shoot better with the .35 rem. better than the 30-30. People on here can give advise and tell their experience with different things about shooting but in the end it is what fits you. Enjoy the journey I have.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Those will work fine for you .. 
I use cheap Waker Razor for years


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

These work as advertised. I have pretty much been a disposable type ear plug guy they work. I do have a set of electronic earmuffs they work also but if you ever shoot at any type of match where you wear them all day they can get pretty uncomfortable especially in the summer. I looked at electronic type ear plugs that will amplify ambient noise but i really didn't want somthing else that took a battery or had to be charged that was very expensive. With these i can hear a conversation and they protect from loud rifle noise. The percussive filters work very well.

Hunting & Shooting | Decibullz


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

What I use was purchased via dB & buyer ratings + AM/FM capable Muffs.

I added some high rated ear plugs only to find these not worth the trouble at an indoor range, whose limits calibers to 10mm or less power. IF around 30-06+ calibers, even outdoors, THEN the ear plugs might serve better.


----------

